# Living abroad can be really useful when it comes to looking for new opportunities and a better life



## arnold99

Hello guys.

I'm attempting to translate this snippet:



> Living abroad can be really useful when it comes to looking for new opportunities and a better life.



This is my attempt:



> Ulkomailla asuvat voivat olla todella hyödyllinen, kun se tulee etsivät uusia mahdollisuuksia ja paremman elämän.



Do you think it's translated correctly?


----------



## Warped

Well, not quite. Here is a correct translation of the text (but I am not sure if it's natural):

"Mitä uusien mahdollisuuksien ja paremman elämän etsimiseen tulee, ulkomailla asuminen voi olla hyvinkin hyödyllistä."

I don't think there is a suitable and good translation of "what comes to something." However, in Finnish, "mitä johonkin tulee" is commonly used. "Living abroad" is not the same as "the people living abroad," so that's why you cannot say "ulkomailla asuvat."

Edit: Actually, "mitä johonkin tulee" is the correct translation of "when it comes to something."


----------



## Hakro

Warped said:


> Edit: Actually, "mitä johonkin tulee" is the correct translation of "when it comes to something."


"Mitä johonkin tulee" on Nykysuomen sanakirjan mukaan vieraanvoittoinen ilmaus, ja Kielitoimiston sanakirja suosittelee muuttamaan lauseen rakennetta, niin että tämä sanamuoto voidaan välttää. Vaikka ilmaus onkin yleisessä käytössä, sitä ei voitane pitää oikeana käännöksenä – itse en käyttäisi sitä koskaan.


----------



## Warped

Mitä sinä sitten käyttäisit?


----------



## Hakro

Warped said:


> Mitä sinä sitten käyttäisit?


Noudattaisin Kielitoimiston sanakirjan ohjetta ja muuttaisin lauserakennetta. Aloittajan lauseen suomentaisin esimerkiksi näin: "Ulkomailla asuminen voi olla todella hyödyllistä, kun haetaan uusia mahdollisuuksia ja parempaa elämää."


----------

